# Obrador woke up



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

President Obrador said today, finally, that everyone should stay home and only go out for essential reasons. Mentioned perhaps closing the airports. 
A week ago he was still in denial, shaking hands and kissing babies.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

He is still out there spreading misinformation. Because of him some Mexicans actually believe that Mexicans cannot get the illness!


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes, I wonder how "the people" he supposedly cares so much about are going to feel about the message he's putting out when they start to se their loved ones dropping and dying like flies. His Minister of Health seems to be a lot more on the ball, though. As have been many state governors and members of the public who are blocking access to their communities from outsiders.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

surabi said:


> President Obrador said today, finally, that everyone should stay home and only go out for essential reasons. Mentioned perhaps closing the airports.
> A week ago he was still in denial, shaking hands and kissing babies.


What is his problem anyway? Lack of smarts? Some sort of God complex? In early stages of dementia?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

He should have closed the borders and have anyone who had to travel in quarantine when they got back from abroad.. too little too late for not wanting to upset the applecart.. This is going to cost lots of lives..


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

citlali said:


> He should have closed the borders and have anyone who had to travel in quarantine when they got back from abroad.. too little too late for not wanting to upset the applecart.. This is going to cost lots of lives..


Only time will tell. I can't explain why Italy/France/Spain have so many cases and I also can't explain how someone can speculate as to when a country such as Mexico will see its 'apex'. 

But I do think that most of Mexico (by land mass if not by population) are somewhat isolated from the rest of the world. Look at an incidence map for the US.

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/coronavirus-us-cases.html

On the border of Mexico it looks like Southern California is the largest hotspot. And you can kind of see that in an incidence map of Mexico.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1-XnTNpU7R4XiVewJh_nwcpUrtGgd4gwu&ll=23.94570947621723%2C-101.54580675&z=5

The southern Mexico border looks ok for the most part. Mexico City not so much.

I believe Phase 3 begins on Moday. I know locally in addition to the distancing they are requiring masks. Most restaurants/bars are closed. 

https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/coronavirus/covid-19-phase-3-strategy/

I think AMLO is faced with much different challenges than someone such as a Trump. For one thing the bulk of the Mexican healthcare system really is a facade (although it may be well intentioned). In my opinion, if you want a good chance to catch this virus - just go for a visit to your local IMSS hospital/clinic. Morelos has in the area of 35 cases and 7 deaths. 1 doctor and 3 nurses at the main IMSS hospital are counted in the statistics. I wouldn't go within 100 yards of an IMSS facility.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

In Mexico the areas with tourists , large cities and areas near the northern border got contaminated first. Ib the south we have a much lower incidence of contamination so far, unfortunately people down here to not pay much attention to what the government is telling them and they have had plenty of large gathering of people.

.The virus is here so it will contnue multiplicando and once it hit the indigenous areas it will be murder , because the familes are large, poor and with many health problems to start with, add to that the hospitals lacking in resources that are already overcrowded and it is a disaster in the making, it is a question of time .. The only hope it that the virus for whatever reason dies out .

Down here it started with people returning from the states or from abroad but we are I believe in phase 2 and it will continue..
Yes 95 per cent of the people will have no or little problems but the doctors, health workers and some areas are very vulnerable.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Mexico has a major issue, as mentioned, a lot of people don't give a @#$#@ about the virus. Either because of machismo, distrust of the government, or whatever, or they can't self-isolate because they'll die of starvation. 

It's a time bomb that's on the verge of detonation.

BTW, what is an indigenous area? I've really moved away from the term in my writing. It's sort of an academic version of "indio".


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Indigenous areas are areas were all the villages are populated by indigenous and rule by usos y custumbres.. There are plenty of them in the Chiapas Highlands. The indigenous have kicked out all the " kaxlan" non indigenous and taken the land back. ie Aldama,San Andres Larrainzar, Oventik,Chenalho, Pantelho, Cancuc, Oxchuc and on and on.. In those areas the famililies tend to be large, poverty is high and women are still paid for.. Like in Aldama where a wife cost 30 000 pesos and on and on.. I that means indio to you , be it, that is your interpretaton.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, since indigenous means originating from the area being referred to, when I hear the term I think of people who have lived in that place since time immemorial. Therefore to my way of thinking they have more legitimate claim to that land than the rest of us. The term in some First Nations languages in Canada for non-native folk is still “visitor” or “guest”. We have been particularly unpleasant and avaricious guests for the most part...

Here’s a Canadian article on various terms used.
https://indigenousfoundations.arts.ubc.ca/terminology/


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for that link. So why are they First Nations and not Indigenous Nations?

I work with original languages and peoples and they call themselves mexicanos, or nahuas or otomíes or whatever. I hardly ever hear the term _indígena _self-applied, but it is often used by others that are more distant. 

I prefer to use the terminology that people self-apply and indigenous is not common, at least not where I work.

Kaxlan I'm sure is a fine term where it is used, but the other 67 languages and 364 variants are different.

Also, citlali's defintion sounds like Chiapas, it certainly has major problems and does not apply in el Estado de México and Veracruz.

I've been mulling this over the last year and I finally have my terminology, and the word indigenous is not making a big appearance.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Yeah, I'm getting ahead of this group, I realized that after I posted. But several of the regular posters have a common interest area. And it is a really important theme in Mexico, which, let's just say, has never been a model of linguistic rights or of human rights for that matter.

Also, citlali, I did see about your brother, I'm very sorry about that. 

Back on topic, did anyone catch the mañanera this morning? Free private hospitals for everybody up to 50% of their beds. I wonder what will happen after the initial month? I mean, I've got good insurance in the US and IMSS in Mexico, but due to travel restrictions, I was thinking about taking out private insurance in Mexico. But if 50% of the hospital beds are available for no cost, I'm just wondering.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

xolo said:


> Yeah, I'm getting ahead of this group, ... .


Don't worry about it. Some of us find it interesting.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

xolo said:


> Yeah, I'm getting ahead of this group, I realized that after I posted. But several of the regular posters have a common interest area. And it is a really important theme in Mexico, which, let's just say, has never been a model of linguistic rights or of human rights for that matter.
> 
> Also, citlali, I did see about your brother, I'm very sorry about that.
> 
> Back on topic, did anyone catch the mañanera this morning? Free private hospitals for everybody up to 50% of their beds. I wonder what will happen after the initial month? I mean, I've got good insurance in the US and IMSS in Mexico, but due to travel restrictions, I was thinking about taking out private insurance in Mexico. But if 50% of the hospital beds are available for no cost, I'm just wondering.


Yeah - you are way ahead of us.

Have you ever spent a night in an IMSS hospital ? Ever gone in for a scheduled (non elective surgery) ? How often do you visit your current IMSS hospital/clinic ? What sort of safety net do you think having IMSS insurance really provides you ? 

I just took my wife home from a 12 night stay in a private hospital, where she entered via the emergency room. Had I taken her to the IMSS hospital (where we may have still have coverage but not planning on renewing) she would likely be dead. What is that worth ? At the moment we have no medical insurance anywhere - but I'm finding people (in Mexico anyway) understand that and make adjustments. 

Having just lived through this - I think I would rather negotiate down private hospital expenses on my own rather paying an insurance premium plus deductibles plus ???
But that is just the way we live our lives.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You do not hear indigenous areas or villages in Spanish because they are referred to as comunidades or comunidad .Indigenous refer to themselves as indigenous in Spanish or original man when they speak tzotzil or tzeltal. I have never heard a Spanish speaker around here referring to them as original men..or original language.

Going back to the subject og hospitals.. I have seen the IMSS and Seguro Popular hosptals down here and I am going back to Jalisco as soon as I can although their rate of infection is way higher than that of Chiapas now..

I also got a message from an intern today , to tell me he has been told to go home and that he was off doing his service until further notice. Interresting in a time when they will need as many health workers as they can have..

Lat19 I tend to agree with you about payng as you go for special event but if you get into cancer and treatment and other on going health problems that are expensive , I want to have health insurrance. here and I do.
A friend of mine who broke her hip was in IMSS 3 days with her fracture hip waiting for surgery, she ended up being evacuated by air to have the surgery in the US. so much for the great IMSS and that was in Jalisco, where they can be pretty good.

I hate to see what wil happen once the pandemic gets really going in Mexico.


----------

